# Where is my rocket zombie army!?



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey, ENTP here, one that loves meaningless crazy dribble. I saw this forum while trying to work out how Fi works, I nailed all Ti, Ne and Se on the head, I understand it in a global way, and I want to understand Fi in the same way, and then later Judging functions. I've known MBTI for the last 3 months maybe? Well, something like that, I suck at measuring time. I've worked out everything, I'm a fairly rare kind of ENTP I think, though we're all rare and special, I find it interesting that I have an abnormal enneagram, 6w7 (it's so close to being normal!!!), it makes me a little more introverted than the average extrovert, but it's free balance, so I'm cool with it :laughing:

Your smileys are huge, I'm tempted to change the font size just to even things up a little. I come from a lineage of MBTI forums, atm, I'm the King of Despair at Typology Central. But I've been lured here by your siren's song, please don't eat me 

Female ENTPs are awesome, are there any here?


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Futurist and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Futurist. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome, good luck on the J and P. 

I still don't understand the damn thing.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome. :happy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

Sweet, all the wicked types are here, Tipping robots is not an Australian custom, I can sing and dance though, perhaps we should form some kind of live show cafe thing.

Ps are neurotic, Jays are uptight, then there are the ones in the middle who relate to both, I take it you are one of them? E3 + ESTP is an interesting combination, have you got any type secrets to share about?

I hate the NO CAPS rule, can I override it? Does it really matter that much?


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, I'm a neat P (but relate to P in almost every other way).

No secrets, at least none that I know of.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Howdy good sir.


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

Sheenster said:


> Yeah, I'm a neat P (but relate to P in almost every other way).
> 
> No secrets, at least none that I know of.


Really? That's not right, every type has its only little peeves and tricks, for instance, I've fallen into the habbit of using more commas than I thought humanly possible, I'm no longer aware of where the full stops go 

Nice avatar btw, do you watch two and a half men?


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

Res said:


> Howdy good sir.


*tips hat*

Thank yee, I dislike SOAD, I'd much rather the cleaner, friendlier, SOAP


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't really watch t.v. but if it's on I'll watch it.

It can be funny.



Everyone has little quirks, they aren't type specific I'd say.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. My squad of ISTP assassins quietly took out your rocket zombie army while you were away.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Futurist said:


> *tips hat*
> 
> Thank yee, I dislike SOAD, I'd much rather the cleaner, friendlier, SOAP


I'm not a fan of System of a Down either, except a few songs. Their album art is just killer.


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

Sheenster said:


> I don't really watch t.v. but if it's on I'll watch it.
> 
> It can be funny.
> 
> ...


I find it hilarious, it's _almost_ the only tv I actually watch... 

Yup, but each type seems to have their own way of processing information, right? I suppose you're right though, quirks... I'll think about that, I reckon I need to separate quirks from the stuff that really makes a type roud:



mcgooglian said:


> Welcome to the Cafe. My squad of ISTP assassins quietly took out your rocket zombie army while you were away.


If you didn't notice, that was the American army (holy crap, I so do not mean to offend anyone here, I mean this in jest, please don't slaughter me), I gotta admit, they do seem a little zombie like, it's not that big a mistake...

Hey, which site is bigger, TypoC or PersonalityC?


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

Res said:


> I'm not a fan of System of a Down either, except a few songs. Their album art is just killer.


Yeah, BYOB and a couple of other songs were alright, I couldn't staunch any of the others, they were just plain weird. I find the album art to be kind of plain... though I haven't really looked at it much, I just assumed that they were all high when they made it... and the music :laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Futurist said:


> If you didn't notice, that was the American army (holy crap, I so do not mean to offend anyone here, I mean this in jest, please don't slaughter me), I gotta admit, they do seem a little zombie like, it's not that big a mistake...


For such a big job. we will be expecting a large payment. Just leave the money and gummy worms in the arranged dead drop. Despite their zombie-like nature, it wasn't an easy task.

Watch out, your 6 is showing.:tongue:


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> For such a big job. we will be expecting a large payment. Just leave the money and gummy worms in the arranged dead drop. Despite their zombie-like nature, it wasn't an easy task.


hmmm, I don't remember making any kind of arrangement... but you must be right, yes, of course. But there's a bit of a problem, my idiot accomplice bought sour worms instead of gummy worms, and bait instead of sour worms... long story, but you might find that your prize money is escaping into the soil as we speak.



> Watch out, your 6 is showing.:tongue:


:laughing: *wraps alfoil around head*


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Futurist said:


> hmmm, I don't remember making any kind of arrangement... but you must be right, yes, of course. But there's a bit of a problem, my idiot accomplice bought sour worms instead of gummy worms, and bait instead of sour worms... long story, but you might find that your prize money is escaping into the soil as we speak.


I run an assassin squad, of course I'm right.:tongue: I'll simply use the bait to catch very large, rare fish which I can sell for a lot in the black market. Your accomplices error may end up working out in my favor. 



Futurist said:


> :laughing: *wraps alfoil around head*


Here let me help, we can't have people seeing your 6 can we?:tongue:


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I run an assassin squad, of course I'm right.:tongue: I'll simply use the bait to catch very large, rare fish which I can sell for a lot in the black market. Your accomplices error may end up working out in my favor.


oh goodie, I own that market, and I'm feelin a little hungry...



> Here let me help, we can't have people seeing your 6 can we?:tongue:


I thought about it, and I think my brother may have stolen my pure 7.. perhaps the only real way to hide my 6... is to _dispose_ of him, I have an squad of sea plankton at hand, and I could use your assassins, careful with this one, he's an ESFP on the loose


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Futurist said:


> oh goodie, I own that market, and I'm feelin a little hungry...


It works out perfectly then, you get the fish and I get the money. Everybody's happy.



Futurist said:


> I thought about it, and I think my brother may have stolen my pure 7.. perhaps the only real way to hide my 6... is to _dispose_ of him, I have an squad of sea plankton at hand, and I could use your assassins, careful with this one, he's an ESFP on the loose


In that case I'll dispose of him myself, you know where to put the worms as payment. Don't worry, I'm an ISTP and a 9, I'll have a bunch of weapons at my disposal and nobody will suspect me of anything.


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> It works out perfectly then, you get the fish and I get the money. Everybody's happy.
> 
> 
> 
> In that case I'll dispose of him myself, you know where to put the worms as payment. Don't worry, I'm an ISTP and a 9, I'll have a bunch of weapons at my disposal and nobody will suspect me of anything.


I thought 9s were lazier than that... live and let live, I guess, assassin sort of fits then. I was wondering about assassins and ISTPs just a while ago. the prerequisites were 1. intelligence, 2. dexterity.... I figured yous would be the most fitting type for the job


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Futurist said:


> I thought 9s were lazier than that... live and let live, I guess, assassin sort of fits then. I was wondering about assassins and ISTPs just a while ago. the prerequisites were 1. intelligence, 2. dexterity.... I figured yous would be the most fitting type for the job


Exactly why nobody would suspect us, plus the fact that we're just so darn likable doesn't hurt either.:tongue: If my intelligence and dexterity don't work out, then I simply put on a smile and act friendly until I can get close enough to make the kill.


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Exactly why nobody would suspect us, plus the fact that we're just so darn likable doesn't hurt either.:tongue: If my intelligence and dexterity don't work out, then I simply put on a smile and act friendly until I can get close enough to make the kill.


I wish I could do that, I'd probably fall flat on my face in the attempt, and then receive the death penalty. If I ever become an assassin, I'll be setting traps and staying well away from them. We all know what happened to Willey Coyote... over and over and over *shudders*

Hmm, what's the biggest differences between ISTP and ESTP?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Futurist said:


> I wish I could do that, I'd probably fall flat on my face in the attempt, and then receive the death penalty. If I ever become an assassin, I'll be setting traps and staying well away from them. We all know what happened to Willey Coyote... over and over and over *shudders*


You never know unless you try. I like getting up close to my targets, it makes the kills so much more satisfying. If you got caught, you could use your 6ness to your advantage and act all nervous as if you don't have a clue as to what's going on.



Futurist said:


> Hmm, what's the biggest differences between ISTP and ESTP?


The E plays a major part. ESTPs are more interested in people and give off the impression of being full of energy and always doing something while ISTPs tend to be more quiet and reserved with sudden bursts of energy.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, we are the friendly con artists.


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> You never know unless you try. I like getting up close to my targets, it makes the kills so much more satisfying. If you got caught, you could use your 6ness to your advantage and act all nervous as if you don't have a clue as to what's going on.


Or I could just as easily turn up the uncertainty and feign amnesia, I'm not sure what my name was, it could have been Larry, or Freddy or Matt or Stephan or something... It'd work wonders in a torture chamber, no wonder why we're called loyalists, it makes sense now! :tongue:

The E plays a major part. ESTPs are more interested in people and give off the impression of being full of energy and always doing something while ISTPs tend to be more quiet and reserved with sudden bursts of energy.[/quote]

hmm, I thought that was the case, I failed to type one of my mates, after that, I can easily say he's an ISTP



Sheenster said:


> Yes, we are the friendly con artists.


How do I know you're not lying? There's the 6 advantage, immunity against ESTPs... maybe <.< I have a feeling that you could out wit me roud:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Futurist said:


> Or I could just as easily turn up the uncertainty and feign amnesia, I'm not sure what my name was, it could have been Larry, or Freddy or Matt or Stephan or something... It'd work wonders in a torture chamber, no wonder why we're called loyalists, it makes sense now! :tongue:


That could work as well, just remember that a torture chamber isn't as bad as a squad of angry assassins coming after you. It'd turn your 6 self into an absolute basketcase. :tongue:




Futurist said:


> hmm, I thought that was the case, I failed to type one of my mates, after that, I can easily say he's an ISTP


One of us! One of us! I'll have to try to recruit him into my squad.



Futurist said:


> How do I know you're not lying? There's the 6 advantage, immunity against ESTPs... maybe <.< I have a feeling that you could out wit me roud:


That could also be a disadvantage as well. He could tell you that there's a giant boulder rolling down the hill towards you and if you didn't believe him, well, lets just say that I'm not cleaning up the mess.:tongue:


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Righto I only bs 70% of the time.


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> That could work as well, just remember that a torture chamber isn't as bad as a squad of angry assassins coming after you. It'd turn your 6 self into an absolute basketcase. :tongue:


I'm already paranoid enough, I'm not even sure if I'm paranoid or not... oh dear... I'm a gonna have to get out the medicine again...




> One of us! One of us! I'll have to try to recruit him into my squad.


When he fails his guitarist career, he's all yours. But you might have to deal with the devil a little, you know, those rockers aren't all show. :shocked: That rhymes!!!

That could also be a disadvantage as well. He could tell you that there's a giant boulder rolling down the hill towards you and if you didn't believe him, well, lets just say that I'm not cleaning up the mess.:tongue:[/quote]

Fuck!!! I'd have to bust out a can of counterphobe and play a game of chicken.



Sheenster said:


> Righto I only bs 70% of the time.


That's a fair bit of bullshit really, I take it that you're enjoying your spoils?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Futurist said:


> Hey, ENTP here, one that loves meaningless crazy dribble. I saw this forum while trying to work out how Fi works, I nailed all Ti, Ne and Se on the head, I understand it in a global way, and I want to understand Fi in the same way, and then later Judging functions. I've known MBTI for the last 3 months maybe? Well, something like that, I suck at measuring time. I've worked out everything, I'm a fairly rare kind of ENTP I think, though we're all rare and special, I find it interesting that I have an abnormal enneagram, 6w7 (it's so close to being normal!!!), it makes me a little more introverted than the average extrovert, but it's free balance, so I'm cool with it :laughing:
> 
> Your smileys are huge, I'm tempted to change the font size just to even things up a little. I come from a lineage of MBTI forums, atm, I'm the King of Despair at Typology Central. But I've been lured here by your siren's song, please don't eat me
> 
> Female ENTPs are awesome, are there any here?



Greetings Futurist! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us. There are ENTP females here but the majority is male. We have many ENFP females though. :laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Futurist said:


> I'm already paranoid enough, I'm not even sure if I'm paranoid or not... oh dear... I'm a gonna have to get out the medicine again...


Then I guess I won't have to worry about you betraying us and giving away our secrets will I?:tongue:
Just remember that on the flip side, we'll reward you greatly if you remain loyal to us.




Futurist said:


> When he fails his guitarist career, he's all yours. But you might have to deal with the devil a little, you know, those rockers aren't all show. :shocked: That rhymes!!!


I do that already, I deal with myself everyday.:tongue: The question is: can he put up with me?




Futurist said:


> Fuck!!! I'd have to bust out a can of counterphobe and play a game of chicken.


Exactly, you have to treat things as if they might be true and watch out but be critical at the same time.


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Then I guess I won't have to worry about you betraying us and giving away our secrets will I?:tongue:
> Just remember that on the flip side, we'll reward you greatly if you remain loyal to us.



I donno if it works like that, remember the 7 wing? if those conditions aren't satisfied, I tend to scavenge about for security elsewhere. Interesting use of the we thing, I don't remember seeing anyone else backing you up, come to think of it, there's no proof that you even exist. You're all imaginary... or if there's only one of you, you there, you are imaginary. There's no control or manipulation if I can't believe in you.



> I do that already, I deal with myself everyday.:tongue: The question is: can he put up with me?


Hey, that's only fifth circle material, where's the pillaging and rape that we so commonly come across?



> Exactly, you have to treat things as if they might be true and watch out but be critical at the same time.


Which takes a strong connection with reality, if you were to loose track of that, you'd have no system to base your deciscions on, which then leads to either gullibility or non belief of things that could be quite possible. It's a tricky game :mellow:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

That's dangerous thinking when dealing with assassins. As soon as you start doubting our existence, we go for the kill. I'm a 9 with an 8 wing, that means I've mastered the arts of invisibility then striking if I have to, so you can have the security you need knowing that I'm hiding in the shadows watching over you to make sure nobody messes with you.

I'm an honorable assassin, I deal with the pillagers and rapists myself in cruel and unusual ways.

It is a tricky game, the question is: are you prepared to come out victorious?


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> That's dangerous thinking when dealing with assassins. As soon as you start doubting our existence, we go for the kill. I'm a 9 with an 8 wing, that means I've mastered the arts of invisibility then striking if I have to, so you can have the security you need knowing that I'm hiding in the shadows watching over you to make sure nobody messes with you.
> 
> I'm an honorable assassin, I deal with the pillagers and rapists myself in cruel and unusual ways.
> 
> It is a tricky game, the question is: are you prepared to come out victorious?


It totally depends fully on who you work for, If it's the great stone god, you might be in a bit of luck.

9w8 hey, that's a type not often found on the internet (or so they say), 9w1s are way more common.

Why does it say up the top that Personality Cafe is "the place to discover yourself", that's so up the creek without a paddle. There's only so much discovering a man can do before it becomes profusely questionable. I don't happen to have the wrong forum here do I? Well, the ENTPs here are fresh at least, and for once there is an ever so slight abundance of sensors to play with. /maniacal rant


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Futurist said:


> It totally depends fully on who you work for, If it's the great stone god, you might be in a bit of luck.
> 
> 9w8 hey, that's a type not often found on the internet (or so they say), 9w1s are way more common.
> 
> Why does it say up the top that Personality Cafe is "the place to discover yourself", that's so up the creek without a paddle. There's only so much discovering a man can do before it becomes profusely questionable. I don't happen to have the wrong forum here do I? Well, the ENTPs here are fresh at least, and for once there is an ever so slight abundance of sensors to play with. /maniacal rant


I work only for myself and the good of the squad. I only take in the best assassins for the squad, in other words, I only take in ISTPs and they work for me.

We're a rare internet type, especially since the two types contradict each either in ways. We've got the 9 calm but the strength of 8s. We're definitely an interesting bunch.

You'll find that in between all the fluff, you'll be able to discover things about yourself regarding your type. It's more of a place to hang out, discuss random things (including Enneagram and MBTI) while learning and having fun and the same time. You don't have the wrong forum, there's not too much discovering but there is a reasonable level where you can actually learn something if you pay attention.
We Sensors are just so much fun to play with, especially the SPs.


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I work only for myself and the good of the squad. I only take in the best assassins for the squad, in other words, I only take in ISTPs and they work for me.
> 
> We're a rare internet type, especially since the two types contradict each either in ways. We've got the 9 calm but the strength of 8s. We're definitely an interesting bunch.
> 
> ...


That's more like it, the type me threads need my advanced skillz anyway. Ahhh, I just remembered, after you've figured yourself out, you've gotta branch out and figure out other people. I see why House is so good at what he does, it takes an ENTP to work that kind of stuff out :laughing:

Yeah, I like SPs, more so lately than ever. Just about every single one I've met has been really awesome, it must be the whole percieving thing, I've had to face a group of judgers for a fair long time, Fe gets kind of annoying and bitchy (especially the men :tongue


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Futurist said:


> That's more like it, the type me threads need my advanced skillz anyway. Ahhh, I just remembered, after you've figured yourself out, you've gotta branch out and figure out other people. I see why House is so good at what he does, it takes an ENTP to work that kind of stuff out :laughing:
> 
> Yeah, I like SPs, more so lately than ever. Just about every single one I've met has been really awesome, it must be the whole percieving thing, I've had to face a group of judgers for a fair long time, Fe gets kind of annoying and bitchy (especially the men :tongue



You're going to use your advanced skillz? 










My method is simply figure out my own type then kill the other people, that way there's no other people to type or worry about healing like House does.


Gah, judgers, they're pure evil on a pointy stick. Give me a perceiver any day.


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> You're going to use your advanced skillz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


House is entertaining at least, but I guess that's not really all that high on your list. I'll just have to pretend to be an ISTP and go all navy seals and stuff... though it'll probably become fairly obvious... REAL FAST. 

Judgers have their benefits though, stability, and the ability to organize things for me for one, give ENFJ a taste , and ESTJs can be surprisingly inviting :laughing:

WOOO HOOOO! We've nearly made top contributors today!! If only someone were to use some of these skillz to disable Lance's account for a little while...


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Futurist said:


> House is entertaining at least, but I guess that's not really all that high on your list. I'll just have to pretend to be an ISTP and go all navy seals and stuff... though it'll probably become fairly obvious... REAL FAST.
> 
> Judgers have their benefits though, stability, and the ability to organize things for me for one, give ENFJ a taste , and ESTJs can be surprisingly inviting :laughing:
> 
> WOOO HOOOO! We've nearly made top contributors today!! If only someone were to use some of these skillz to disable Lance's account for a little while...


I've seen a few episodes and I like the show but it's not high on my list (especially since it's a long show and I prefer to watch the full episode rather than show up part way through). I love funny shows and, as you probably guessed by my signature; explosions.

Gah, ENFJs. The only thing they're good for is putting in catapults then using them as target practice. I have my own P way of organizing: I toss stuff in specific piles in corners or on top of certain desks. As soon as I have to actually put stuff away, I immediately forget where it is.

Would you like to sign a contract?:tongue:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

> Where is my rocket zombie army!?


Where'd you see it last?


----------

